# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Nuevo espectaculo de hipnosis en Valencia

## Jeff

Hola, pues eso que el domingo 20 de Mayo a aquellos que les guste la hipnosis, estaré por Valencia con mi nuevo espectáculo Intruder.

Info y reservas a través de la pagina de Facebook de la sala Girasol
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------

